# The Office "Casino Night" 05/11/06



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow. Great episode.

Jim crying. Wow.

Creed as a kleptomaniac.
Kelly & Kobe Bryant.
Poor Jan.
LOL @ Dwight trying to mind control the bobble-head.
How on earth did Michael end up with two women?
Loved that Oscar objected to the BSOA as the charity  
I know I'm missing lots of great stuff!


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

OK, the show cut off right after Jim kissed Pam in the office -- it cut to commercial and then the recording ended. Was that it, or was there more after that commercial break?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I loved that they had Creed stealing everything and being a regular at the soup kitchen. This show is so good at bringing the periphery characters to the forefront.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

crowfan said:


> OK, the show cut off right after Jim kissed Pam in the office -- it cut to commercial and then the recording ended. Was that it, or was there more after that commercial break?


I believe that is all there was...


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

crowfan said:


> OK, the show cut off right after Jim kissed Pam in the office -- it cut to commercial and then the recording ended. Was that it, or was there more after that commercial break?


That was all there was.

Wow, I was surprised at Jim revealing his feelings, and then even more that he kissed Pam.

I think Pam's mom asked her if she was in love with him, to which she replied she thought she was.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

The Oscar/Boy Scouts issue went right over my head.


What a way to end the season. I was pleasantly surprised by the final scene. I thought Jim walking away from Pam would be the last moment they would have together this season.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mpar1 said:


> The Oscar/Boy Scouts issue went right over my head.
> 
> What a way to end the season. I was pleasantly surprised by the final scene. I thought Jim walking away from Pam would be the last moment they would have together this season.


Shows you how much different this show is. They got it out in the open instead of dragging it on 5 seasons.....

Funny how you could tell her mom was hoping she'd dump Roy for Jim with the type of questions she was asking (or at least what you thought she was asking).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Great episode, well written by Steve Carell. I just wish they had ended it with Pam on the phone with her Mom and left out the kiss, but, either way, very well done.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

mpar1 said:


> The Oscar/Boy Scouts issue went right over my head.


I didn't know if you were still confused, so I thought I'd explain. Oscar is gay - no one in the office knows. The Boy Scouts have been in the news a lot for prohibiting gay scout leaders and being allegedly anti-gay. So it would make sense for Oscar to object, but he can't exactly say why.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, great episode. Very very funny w/ the poker and all

And Jim kissing Pam at the end was great. You knew he was going to tell her this season, but didn't know he'd go back after her!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Chapper1 said:


> I loved that they had Creed stealing everything and being a regular at the soup kitchen. This show is so good at bringing the periphery characters to the forefront.


"Thank you. I've never owned a refrigerator before."



Regardless of what 24, Lost, Alias, or Veronica Mars do (or did) in their finales, I don't know if any will leave me as shocked at the end as this episode did.

Congratulations, The Office. I don't miss Arrested Development anymore (well, maeby a little).


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I just started watching this show a couple months ago, but wow, it is spectacular. That finale was awesome. I definitely didn't want it to end.

Also, big props to whoever plays Jim. That guy was comedy gold last week with all the pranks he played on Dwight, and then coming out this week with that spectacular performance.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Awesome episode. Loved every minute. From the coat rack to the kiss. Well worth it.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jan was all ready to stay at Michaels...stupid Michael. She is much hotter than the real estate agent...but, the real estate agent has kids and michael likes those kids (he wants 100)


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

getbak said:


> "Thank you. I've never owned a refrigerator before."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so right...

Rarely does a finale surprise you as much as this one did, plus make you laugh hysterically, but then tear up at the end....

So shocking that he told her...they set it up perfectly for you to think he was going to tell her he was transferring...to just tell her he loved her...was such a shock!

Hilarious all night...the moving of the coat rack, the klepto stuff...Kevin's band...

Perfect!


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I didn't think about the bag Jan had with her until now, she was planning on staying the night, duh. Nice to see Steve Carell's wife back on the show. 

I was really shocked that Jim just put it out there, they really set you up to think he was going to tell her he was transferring to another office. 

No way the webisodes they have planned for this summer will tide me over til next season, time to start watching this season again. 



What he said..


----------



## Brig1977 (Sep 29, 2005)

I thought the show cut off after the kiss too but it seems as though that was the end. 
I TOTALLY thought he was going to tell Pam about the transfer. Caught me completely off guard! Then, the tears!! oh man! Ive been DYING for these two to just get together. what an ending!!!

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome episode. I'm a little worried about the future though. That was the kind of ending you expect at the end of the series. How do they keep it going?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mmilton80 said:


> Jan was all ready to stay at Michaels...stupid Michael. She is much hotter than the real estate agent...but, the real estate agent has kids and michael likes those kids (he wants 100)


Plus, he had to pick his wife. 

"I've never owned a fridge." --Creed Bratton
"The Afghanistanannies." --Jim Halpert


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Great acting, great writing. I've loved this show since the beginning, but it gets better with each episode. The last 2 weeks have been absolutely amazing.
"I consider myself a great philanderer."
"It belonged to my grandfather, he was buried in it, so it's a family heirloom."
Darryl helping Michael's interracial conversation with "things us ******* say."


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"Code name Remax is here." --Dwight Schrute
"Lets get it started. Black eyed crows." --Michael Scott


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

alright, when is the next episode?


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

I all ready am missing it, have they announced when the webisoids would be?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Tsiehta said:


> That was all there was.
> 
> Wow, I was surprised at Jim revealing his feelings, and then even more that he kissed Pam.
> 
> I think Pam's mom asked her if she was in love with him, to which she replied she thought she was.


She may have been asking if Pam is still going to marry Roy.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Fantastic episode. Way to go Jim!!!


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

And people doubt this show would stay on... With regards to the british show (which is coming from netflix)... I think they accelerated the pacing to make the US office its own show, rather then continue with the posts here of "Well, in the UK version they did X" ... now there is nothing to compare it to.


Did creed have the most chips because he stole them from everyone else ?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Great episode!

We were also totally caught off guard by Jim's revelation. I guess he had to tell her to see if he had a "future" at the Scranton branch.

I thought it was funny Pam used Jim's phone to call her mom, but maybe that just made for a better camera angle.

No one has mentioned the Dwight and Angela kiss/slap followed up with Angela's smile.

And, of course, the return of Bob Vance (is it Bob, right?) of Vance Refrigeration.

The look (or avoidance of eye contact) between Kelly and the temp when Michael said "lovers" was hilarious.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Jesda said:


> "The Afghanistanannies." --Jim Halpert


I watched the episode twice and both times I burst out laughing when Jim said that. Then this morning as I am reading the thread, I almost choked on my toast as I read that because I burst out laughing again. For some reason it just cracks me up.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I bet next season Jan will exert her anger by significantly shaking up the Scranton branch, starting with demoting Michael and putting Jim in charge.


----------



## scoot95 (Mar 14, 2006)

"2 queens on casino night........ I'm gonna drop a deuce on everybody"


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I had an unforseen conflict with my SP. Can anyone send me a DVD of the show?


----------



## scoot95 (Mar 14, 2006)

mcb08 said:


> I had an unforseen conflict with my SP. Can anyone send me a DVD of the show?


You will be able to download it off of "Itunes" later today for $1.99.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

anyone else think that Jan and Jim were going to hook up in the parking lot when they were out there talking?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

chavez said:


> anyone else think that Jan and Jim were going to hook up in the parking lot when they were out there talking?


I know I did. I was screaming at the TV that I would kill it, if it were to allow Jim and Jan to sex each other up.

Fortunately, it was a good listener. 

Although, it *would* have been interesting to see the fallout of that, between Michael and Jim.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

chavez said:


> anyone else think that Jan and Jim were going to hook up in the parking lot when they were out there talking?


yes - that's exactly what i said!


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

great episode.. glad that jim finally told pam how he feels.


----------



## Webchump (Jan 1, 2004)

Jesda said:


> I bet next season Jan will exert her anger by significantly shaking up the Scranton branch, starting with demoting Michael and putting Jim in charge.


Interesting theory, but I don't think so. Part of the magic of the show is that Michael is such a ridiculous boss. Now, putting Dwight in charge might be just as funny or funnier.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Webchump said:


> Interesting theory, but I don't think so. Part of the magic of the show is that Michael is such a ridiculous boss. Now, putting Dwight in charge might be just as funny or funnier.


If that happened then Jim couldn't have any fun messing with Dwight.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

chavez said:


> anyone else think that Jan and Jim were going to hook up in the parking lot when they were out there talking?


I actually thought "Remax" and Jan were going to hook up, leaving Michael there alone.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I actually thought "Remax" and Jan were gonig to hook up, leaving Michael there alone.


I thought that briefly as well.


----------



## rizzlebizzle (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW! Did that completely come out of nowhere "I'm in love you". 

Great reaction. I was so nervous for Jim. I'm no judge of acting, but I thought that scene was great.

It was even more surprising because you have the idea in the back of your mind that this is going to happen much later into the show. Great turn around. Really makes me wonder what is going to happen.


Ryan ordering his and Kelly's drink...classic...anyone have that line?


"drop a deuce"! LOL!!
OMG and that handshake!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

rizzlebizzle said:


> OMG and that handshake!!


That was hilarious!

And what was the phrase that Michael was taught?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

getbak said:


> "Thank you. I've never owned a refrigerator before."


That was great.
Then he took off like he was stealing it!

Did you notice him shaking all the chips out of his sleeve before he went up to get the fridge?
I had to watch it twice I was laughing so hard.

Earlier I though he was going to get busted by Angela.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I bet I rewound and watched that kiss 10 times last night. Surely I wasn't the only female to do so. ::sigh:: I love Jim.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Zevida said:


> How on earth did Michael end up with two women?


Easy. He's a great philanderer, after all.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I bet I rewound and watched that kiss 10 times last night. Surely I wasn't the only female to do so. ::sigh:: I love Jim.


I'm a guy and I rewound the whole last 5 minutes a few times!! Just absolutely wonderfully done.

You know, now that I think about it, this version of The Office successfully recreated the same types of feelings I had when I watched the BBC Christmas Special with Tim and Dawn. I never thought the US version would be able to do that.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone know when the 10 web-only episodes are supposed to be available? I checked the site and couldn't find any news. I wonder if they will air commercials on NBC to let the public know.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It wasn't THAT shocking. I had a friend in college who used to have a theory about asking out women. He would only ask them out when he had a perfect escape route. That is basically what Jim did. He confessed his love, knowing if it wasn't reciprocated he could just transfer.

Jan and the real estate agent look kind of similar to me. For a moment I thought maybe they were cousins.

I don't remember the exact order, but kelly's drink had 8 cherries in it whatever it was.

I liked Kevin's WSOP bracelet. It was funny not only because of the comedy / reality of losing to someone who thought she just had an ace, but also because the event he won for was totally preposterous in a way that made fun of all the umpteen million events at the WSOP.

I liked stanley's comment about getting a raise as well.

To the above poster, don't worry, I laughed a lot at afghanistananny too.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

fantastic episode all the way around. I liked it when Pam told Jim "I'm taking you all in." If that wasn't a glimpse into the future, I don't know what is. Webisodes must arrive soon! I think they will probably be all about the secondary characters, which is just fine by me. Bring on the Oscar gay jokes!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

One of the best finales so far this year. Jim's declaration really came out of left field. Did Pam make the phone call from Jim's desk? 

I think somehow Dwight will be put in charge next year he was salesmen of the year. And somehow Angela is going to end up manipulating the position since she is Dwight's "girlfriend". With those 2 in charge there is bound to be a coup and Jim will have to come back to restore order.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I don't remember the exact order, but kelly's drink had 8 cherries in it whatever it was.


IIRC, it was a Seven & Seven with 8 marichino cherries and sugar on the rim.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> IIRC, it was a Seven & Seven with 8 marichino cherries and sugar on the rim.


blended, if you can.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> blended, if you can.


Yes! That's right!


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

How do they continue the Jim/Pam arc without ruining the series? Here's my bet:

Pam delays the wedding. 

She spends the next season or so thinking about her situation. It may cause Roy to alter his view of the relationship - and show a little more respect. Yet, she realizes she can't let Jim out of her life. She is torn between the two guys even more next season; the Pam character will be in turmoil like Jim was this season.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow - that was the best-written and acted non-Arrested Development episode of any sitcom I've watched in ages! Hilarious, sweet, shocking, just all-around fabulous. Steve Carroll is a truly gifted writer for pulling this episode off so well...

I hope they can continue the Jim/Pam arc next season in the same fun, non-soap-opera way.

Anyone think that next year, NBC should make Earl and The Office both regular 45 minute shows? I think both shows (like most smart comedy) could sustain a 45 minute episode easily. Only issue would be how to handle syndication in the future...


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

The wink was hot.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Bradc314 said:


> The wink was hot.


Indeed! I didnt catch it until I watched it the second time (does anyone else watch each episode 3-4 times in a row?). Very subtly sexy.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Bradc314 said:


> The wink was hot.


Indeed. If I was Jim I would have declared my love for her right then.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

little known fact about Steve Carrell from IMDB

Provides the voice of Gary on "The Ambiguously Gay Duo" cartoons on "Saturday Night Live"


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> And what was the phrase that Michael was taught?


_Dinkin Flicka!!_

I thought Darryl's explaining how he taught Michael "How to Talk Like a *****" was hilarious.

But the Jim/Pam stuff blew me away. Gah. I love Jim so very much.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

getbak said:


> Indeed. If I was Jim I would have declared my love for her right then.


I did.. through my tv ... which I believe communitactes directly with her.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought it was a really good episode. I don't remember the name of the HR guy, but the last two weeks he has really been cracking me up. His low key delivery as he fights with Michael is just too funny. When he is trying to explain why having kids at a casino night might not be a good thing.


As for the mumbled mouthed "I Love You" I replayed it like 6 times and still could not figure out what he was saying. I finally had to go with close captioning and my eyes popped out of my head. I guess I was so not expecting him to say that, that I simply did not even consider it an option when listening to him talk.

The one thing I really like about Pam and Jim is their relationship seems so genuine. Too often in sitcoms these relationships just seem so plastic, but I just get a genuine feeling here. it is well done. Of course that will make it all the worse when the inevitable seperation comes and they stop interacting with each other.. I suspect it will be very uncomfortable for them down the road.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

The writing on this show is absolutely top-notch. When you can have something that everyone is expecting and hoping for (Jim finally expressing his love for Pam) happen in a way so that it totally catches you by surprise, that is genius. And as for the acting...well, as far as I'm concerned, starting engraving John Krasinski's name on the Emmy right now, his performance was touching and brilliant. The characters are so well developed that every member of the cast can draw big laughs with the slightest actions - Angela and Dwight's smiles after the kiss/slap...Ryan's somber expression as he ordered Kelly's drink...Pam's wink...how can she manage to make that character more adorable and appealing every single week? 

In my opinion, The Office has just moved up from "best comedy on tv" to "best show on tv."


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

smickola said:


> In my opinon, The Office has just moved up from "best comedy on tv" to "best show on tv."


Lost and 24 are the shows I look forward too each week the most. But The Office is the show I could watch over and over the most by far! Just beat out family guy


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

They also managed to make AIDS humor funny. Not sure how.. I am normally hyper-sensitive to such things because of family history, but even that whole interaction on the charity and then deciding on AIDS was funny and well done.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

That was one of the hottest kisses I've seen on TV! Totally kicks the pants off any of the over-hyped kiss "events" from shows like Friends. And because this show has no audience track, it felt even more powerful. No stupid audience gasp, aaawwwww, and clap to distract from a powerful moment.

I love this show!


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

JAM JAM JAM JAM
JAM JAM JAM JAM
JAM JAM JAM JAM



That said, it was a great moment but the kiss didn't seem *all* that hot. Kinda close-lipped. like the Ted & Victoria kiss in "How I Met Your Mother". 

I was nervous for a minute when I saw that Steve Carrell wrote the episode (has he written that many ?), but he totally pulled it off. I COULD NOT believe how pissed off Jan was. I totally thought she and Jim were gonna hook up.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

lpamelaa said:


> That was one of the hottest kisses I've seen on TV! Totally kicks the pants off any of the over-hyped kiss "events" from shows like Friends. And because this show has no audience track, it felt even more powerful. No stupid audience gasp, aaawwwww, and clap to distract from a powerful moment.


Yeah...what she said.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

I liked how Pam never puts the calls through immediately to Michael so he can get his cheezy-ness in check before the caller is "live".


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

tem said:


> JAM JAM JAM JAM
> JAM JAM JAM JAM
> JAM JAM JAM JAM
> 
> ...


she thought so too, did you see her overnight bag?

i have to admit, i was one of the downers for the office when i learned that they were copying the bbc version. man, was i so so wrong. i am so glad they managed to make the show their own.

if this is what crow tastes like, can i have seconds?


----------



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I just REALLY hope now that Jim & Pam have kissed the show doesn't go the way of Northern Exposure & Ed - it shouldn't but I'm a little scared.

Creed dropping the chips because he thought he was caught only to find out he won was awesome. The show really reminds me of the great writing done by Abrahams & Zucker - I still see or hear something new when I watch Airplane! for the 90+ time!


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

marksman said:


> They also managed to make AIDS humor funny. Not sure how.. I am normally hyper-sensitive to such things because of family history, but even that whole interaction on the charity and then deciding on AIDS was funny and well done.


Hey, AIDS humor isn't funny. There are a lot of things that are not funny in comedy - JFK, the holocaust... President Lincoln _just_ became funny - "I need to see this play like I need a hole in my head"

OK, just to duplicate what others have said - this was a perfect episode. The writing, the acting, the directing, the camera work... Incredible. One of the best episodes of any show I've seen this year. I think anyone who watches the show loves one of Jim or Pam - and that's because the show is so well done, and both of those actors are so incredible. When you're watching those scenes, they look like private little moments that you are in the middle of. Things like setting up the fact that Jim will tell her he's transferring let you FEEL the shock of him saying "I love you" just like Pam did. The ending of the episode just after the kiss - everyone is saying "did i miss something? My episode cut off..." - leaves us feeling the same confusion both of them feel.

All of the relationships on the show are priceless. How about Angela, who is totally against casino night... but she shows up to learn a little bit about "Craps" (didn't even freak out at the name of the game), and wish Dwight luck... How's that for character development? Very fun...


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

With all my worry about missing the ending, I forgot to say how great this episode was. This is really one of the best shows on TV.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Best episode they've done, and that's saying a lot.

Bravo!


----------



## rizzlebizzle (Oct 14, 2005)

last night got approx 3.8 share

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_4722.asp

I think NBC needs to do a better job promoting this show. But then I think, geez, they have promoted the show a lot with the psa spots and all. i have to believe that there is a whole audience out there that doesn't even know about this show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

smickola said:


> The writing on this show is absolutely top-notch. When you can have something that everyone is expecting and hoping for (Jim finally expressing his love for Pam) happen in a way so that it totally catches you by surprise, that is genius. And as for the acting...well, as far as I'm concerned, starting engraving John Krasinski's name on the Emmy right now, his performance was touching and brilliant. The characters are so well developed that every member of the cast can draw big laughs with the slightest actions - Angela and Dwight's smiles after the kiss/slap...Ryan's somber expression as he ordered Kelly's drink...Pam's wink...how can she manage to make that character more adorable and appealing every single week?


Agreed- especially about Krasinski's performance.

I only watched the episode this morning and I am still reeling.
At the risk of sounding all fangirly, I felt a physical reaction when that tear formed in Jim's eye. I can't remember a better unrequieted love/will they/won't they scene in any movie or TV- he just nailed it.
And the fact that he said "I'm in love with you" instead of "I love you" made it just so much more heartwrenching. And the "I want to be more than that" was swoonworthy.

And a perfect kiss on top of it- a great big thank you to all of them that made sure spoilers didn't ruin the moment for us all.

Creed was fantabulous- what a character he is. What characters they all are.
What a perfectly written and performed episode.


----------



## dgpiii (May 9, 2004)

Zevida said:


> The Boy Scouts have been in the news a lot for prohibiting gay scout leaders and being allegedly anti-gay.


Allegedly anti-gay? I guess Anita Bryant was also "allegedly" anti-gay.


----------



## dgpiii (May 9, 2004)

rizzlebizzle said:


> Ryan ordering his and Kelly's drink...classic...anyone have that line?!


I'd like beer and a 7n7 on the rocks with 4 marichino cherrys with a surgar coated rim, blended if possible

From memorey...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

- Good evening, Dwight.
- Good evening, Angela.

Great episode. I didn't know it was the season finale until I read this thread. Bummer... can't wait for it to come back...

/Mike


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Is it safe to assume the season DVD will be forthcoming?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> And a perfect kiss on top of it- a great big thank you to all of them that made sure spoilers didn't ruin the moment for us all.


I wonder how many people on the show even knew that was going to be the ending.

It was shot in the darkened office, so it could have been done with a minimal crew, and Jim and Pam were the only ones in the shot, so none of the rest of the cast necessarily even needed to know about it. A lot of the cast also works as writers, but I don't know if that means they have full access to everything that's going to happen. It's possible that less than 10 people even knew about the ending before it aired.

In her blog on TVGuide.com, Jenna Fischer said that she didn't even tell her husband what was going to happen in the final episode.

I loved Michael's line, "Who would have thought that the hero would get the girl?" right after Jim's confession scene when it looks like the real hero won't get the girl...then, zing-pow: The Kiss.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

dgpiii said:


> I'd like beer and a 7n7 on the rocks with 4 marichino cherrys with a surgar coated rim, blended if possible
> 
> From memorey...


So, THAT's still going on....

Actually I think it was 7 marichino cherrys. Classic though, that drink fits her personality to a T.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

> That said, it was a great moment but the kiss didn't seem *all* that hot. Kinda close-lipped.


But it was the perfect first kiss for them. Very sweet, totally love rather than a lust only kind of kiss. And much more real life than a big old sloppy open mouth tongue down the throat kind of kiss. And now I've gone fangirly...


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

skaeight said:


> So, THAT's still going on....
> 
> Actually I think it was 7 marichino cherrys. Classic though, that drink fits her personality to a T.


it was 8 !

Whoever just said that Jenna Fischer has a husband... please leave .. you ruined _everything_


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

chipsndip said:


> All of the relationships on the show are priceless. How about Angela, who is totally against casino night... but she shows up to learn a little bit about "Craps" (didn't even freak out at the name of the game), and wish Dwight luck... How's that for character development? Very fun...


 And I loved Angela trying to hold back her smile as she walked away. The smile creeping up for a split second... she did that so perfect. I replayed that I thought it was so funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What a great episode. I really loved just about everything (and it's pretty much all been said). Can't believe Jan drove all the way to Scranton for some nookie. Can't she get any in the city?

How classic was it that Dwigt was supposed to be watching out for the ladies and warning Michael when they arrived, but both times Dwigt actually came and gave Michael the "warning" either during or after his conversation with the person he was being warned about.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic!

I really enjoyed Pam's waiting on the other line to let Michael get the cheeze out too :up: 

It's too bad Jim is going to Australia soon


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

IndyTom said:


> I liked how Pam never puts the calls through immediately to Michael so he can get his cheezy-ness in check before the caller is "live".


I forgot about that. That was hilarious.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

One note about the ratings. The Office has been kept on not entirely due to it's overall number but it's demographics. It hits the target advertiser markets very well and skews upper income. As for it's overall number it retained 88% of Earl's audience and typically has kept over 90% which is good.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jenna Fischer is married to James Gunn. She also plays his wife in the movie "Lollilove". Everyone should buy it. James Gunn's brother is Sean Gunn, who plays Kirk on The Gilmore Girls. Jenna Fischer is originally from St Louis.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Absolutely loved this exchange:

*Michael:* Oh, and another fun thing: we, at the end of the night, we are going to give the check to an actual group of Boy Scouts. Right, Toby? We're gonna...
*Toby:* Actually, I didn't think it was appropriate to invite children since it's, uh, you know, there's gambling and alcohol, and it's in our dangerous warehouse, it's a school night, and you know, uh...Hooters is catering. You know, it that not - is that enough? Should I keep going?
*Michael:* (after a long pause) Why are you the way that you are? Honestly, every time I try to do something fun or exciting, you make it...not that way. I hate so much about the things that you choose to be.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

That was a great episode! We loved it, and didn't expect the ending at all...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I feel sorry for Jan, she's obviously not handling her divorce well.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"I won the 2002 $2500 No Limit Deuce to Seven Draw Tournament at the World Series of Poker in Vegas. So, yeah, I'm pretty good at poker."


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Michael hiring fire eaters to perform in a paper warehouse.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I liked Kevin's WSOP bracelet. It was funny not only because of the comedy / reality of losing to someone who thought she just had an ace, but also because the event he won for was totally preposterous in a way that made fun of all the umpteen million events at the WSOP.


No Limit Deuce to Seven Draw is real game and was part of the WSOP until 2004. The bracelet for that tournament has been won by many of the biggest names in poker

http://www.pokertips.org/wsop/all/Deuce_to_Seven_Draw


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

can someone list the pranks? I remember the pennies in the phone and moving the desk 1 inch but that's all


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

newsposter said:


> can someone list the pranks? I remember the pennies in the phone and moving the desk 1 inch but that's all


Those were already listed in the thread about last week's show.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Scrantonicity


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

getbak said:


> Congratulations, The Office. I don't miss Arrested Development anymore (well, maeby a little).


 :up: Well said! I like the use of "Maeby" too.  I'm considering a Dwight Shrute quote to replace the George-Michael one in my sig.



chipsndip said:


> Hey, AIDS humor isn't funny. There are a lot of things that are not funny in comedy - JFK, the holocaust... President Lincoln just became funny - "I need to see this play like I need a hole in my head"


That's the one I lost it over. I had to pause and go into another room to compose myself.

I'm glad the writers have Jim just come out with it and "lay his cards on the table" on "Casino Night".  It's obvious to anyone watching the show that this is a couple that belongs together. To have Jim suffer in silence just wouldn't make sense. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out from here.


----------



## cbill007 (Apr 29, 2005)

couple of other interesting office notes - it is 1A slightly behind 24 on my list of shows right now.

The real estate agent is Steve Carell wife in real life. 

The webisodes will be about missing money in accounting and will deal with all characters except for Michael, Pam and Jim. I believe there will be 10 total and they will last 2 - 3 min each.

Writers for the show that are also actors: BJ Novak - The Temp, Kelly, the HR guy and Steve Carell wrote the first draft of the season finale - Casino Night.

John Krasinski & BJ Novak were high school classmates @ Newton (MA) North High School

The season one DVD commentary is awesome, everyone should definitely check it out. Can't wait for Season 2 DVD!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

bidger said:


> To have Jim suffer in silence just wouldn't make sense. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out from here.


The suffering is half the fun!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bidger said:


> Well said! I like the use of "Maeby" too.


Thanks. I was hoping people wouldn't think it was a typo.

I've seen the comment that it was strange that Jim had followed Pam back to the office.

I'm wondering if instead of following her, he was going there to clean out his desk so he wouldn't have to do it while she was there. Then, he walked in and heard as much of the conversation as we did and figured out that "I think I am" was likely in respose to "Are you in love with him?", so he decided to take his chance and kiss her.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Great episode.

A lot of classic moments. I liked how Michael handled the guy in the wheelchair:

1. Thinking the hot chick must be his nurse.
2. Introducing the event (ladies, gentlemen and the handicapped - or something to that effect).

I'm a bit leary about the kiss though. I think they could have held off til next season.



Jesda said:


> Indeed! I didnt catch it until I watched it the second time (does anyone else watch each episode 3-4 times in a row?). Very subtly sexy.


I've never watched any TV show more than once (except the occasional re-run, of course). I never even rewind unless I totally missed some dialogue or something. Too many shows to watch to be doing that.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> I've never watched any TV show more than once (except the occasional re-run, of course). I never even rewind unless I totally missed some dialogue or something. Too many shows to watch to be doing that.


This is the only show my wife and I watch more than once...


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I just watched this episode. YES THEY KISSED!!!! WOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The two of them having any sort of relationship would be jumping the shark. Know that.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 27, 2002)

chavez said:


> anyone else think that Jan and Jim were going to hook up in the parking lot when they were out there talking?


I did at first, but not once she asked him if he had told anyone about the transfer. She wouldn't make the Michael mistake twice.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> The two of them having any sort of relationship would be jumping the shark. Know that.


I don't think they will, something will happen next season that will prevent this. Part of the greatness of the show is Pam and Jim, Michael, and the supporting cast.

I love this show. What a great episode. This is the first sitcom I've liked since Seinfeld went off the air. I had seen the UK version on DVD and loved it and tuned in to the first episode of Season One when it premiered and it seemed off to me. I will also eat my crow as I didn't give it a chance. I'm glad it has developed into its own, but still has the same wackiness I see working in an office for my job. I can't wait for the fall for Season 3!

I missed Episodes 15-20 of this season and now I gotta find a way to see them! argh


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

getbak said:


> "I won the 2002 $2500 No Limit Deuce to Seven Draw Tournament at the World Series of Poker in Vegas. So, yeah, I'm pretty good at poker."


And then "I suck" after he lost.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

beeman65 said:


> I don't think they will, something will happen next season that will prevent this.


I agree...the way the whole thing was done gives them a million ways to back out of it...

and I think they will back out of it in the first 5 minutes of next season...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

OMG, this was such a good episode. I had some issues with my recording so I missed it and all the other NBC shows Thursday. Not mush more to be said here, but I thought they did the whole thing as well as it could have been done. Personally, I want Jim and Pam together on an emotional level, but I don't want them together because I think it will hurt the show, thoguth who knows, they might just pull it off. I know they will be tempted because so many fans want them together.


Even better than Kevin having the Bracelet on was the quote pretty much directly from Phil Hellmuth about the fact that if luck had nothing to do with it he would win every time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I liked Kevin's WSOP bracelet. It was funny not only because of the comedy / reality of losing to someone who thought she just had an ace, but also because the event he won for was totally preposterous in a way that made fun of all the umpteen million events at the WSOP.


Believe me, deuce to seven lowball 5 card draw is a far more interesting game than No-Limit Holdem.

NLHE is to Poker as AOL is to the Internet.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

busyba said:


> Believe me, deuce to seven lowball 5 card draw is a far more interesting game than No-Limit Holdem.
> 
> NLHE is to Poker as AOL is to the Internet.


Amen brother... I grew up on dealers choice.. Now all the newb's think that NLHE is 'Real Poker'.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magister said:


> Amen brother... I grew up on dealers choice.. Now all the newb's think that NLHE is 'Real Poker'.


Thanks to the TV poker shows, all anybody wants to play is NLHE. The n00bs flock to the tables to play it because they think watching 5 hours of tournament poker on TV makes them an expert and all the real players flock to the NLHE games because that's where all the stupid n00bs are losing their money. 

I can't find a decent 7 card stud game to save my life anymore. Heck, it's pretty hard to even find a LIMIT hold'em game.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MickeS said:


> And then "I suck" after he lost.


One weird thing: after Michael goes all-in on the first bet of the first hand and gets called, they flip their cards and then immediately the hand is over: was that just artistic license? They have to play the hand anyway: Michael still could have won it.

Whatever. I loved every minute of this episode. Good stuff!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

madscientist said:


> One weird thing: after Michael goes all-in on the first bet of the first hand and gets called, they flip their cards and then immediately the hand is over: was that just artistic license? They have to play the hand anyway: Michael still could have won it.
> 
> Whatever. I loved every minute of this episode. Good stuff!


I noticed that too.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

madscientist said:


> One weird thing: after Michael goes all-in on the first bet of the first hand and gets called, they flip their cards and then immediately the hand is over: was that just artistic license? They have to play the hand anyway: Michael still could have won it.


Technically, yeah, they should have flipped up the cards then the dealer would deal out the flop turn and river and then you'd see who won.

However, Michael didn't flip his cards up, he saw Toby's jacks and threw his cards forward and face down, as if he saw he was dominated and folded in disgust without bothering to see the flop.

Of course, his cards never touched the muck, so technically his hand is still live, and in a tournament (which I think is what this was) the tournament director would force the hand to be flipped up and played (that rule being a safeguard against chip-dumping).

So yeah, there's a lot of artistic license being taken there.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Stopped reading thread after two pages, but had to add...

"Old friends...
New Lovers... (cut to Ryan and Kelly)
The Disabled." (cut & zoom to guy in wheelchair)

That had me gasping with laughter.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> Of course, his cards never touched the muck, so technically his hand is still live, and in a tournament (which I think is what this was) the tournament director would force the hand to be flipped up and played (that rule being a safeguard against chip-dumping).


Wouldn't the structure of betting prevent folding after you declared 'all in' anyway (i.e. no one is raising your last bet so there is no opportunity to fold)?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> However, Michael didn't flip his cards up, he saw Toby's jacks and threw his cards forward and face down, as if he saw he was dominated and folded in disgust without bothering to see the flop.


Are you sure? It looked to me like he flipped them over. On my HD it looked like some mid-range cards, a club and a spade. But I could have imagined it 

And, as pointed out, I don't think he can fold at that point since he already went all-in.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want to get an explanation, I'd say that Michael got so pissed off when Toby didn't fold, that he just threw the cards down, not thinking about how it should be played.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MickeS said:


> If you want to get an explanation, I'd say that Michael got so pissed off when Toby didn't fold, that he just threw the cards down, not thinking about how it should be played.


This subject has gotten way more posts than it deserves, but just to say: it didn't surprise me at all the Michael acted the way he did. The thing I didn't like was that the _dealer_ shoved all the chips over to Toby without even playing the hand.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

In case your significant other is looking for a gift idea for you:

http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/detail.php?p=8368&SESSID=1000b68eda2ee0badeeb25f604195234


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

vman41 said:


> Wouldn't the structure of betting prevent folding after you declared 'all in' anyway (i.e. no one is raising your last bet so there is no opportunity to fold)?


Yes, but there's technically nothing stopping you from just tossing your hand into the muck any time you wanted. Doing so would kill your hand and cost you any claim to the pot. (Of course, Michael didn't muck his cards so much as throw them forward and [I believe] face down. As stated elsewhere, the dealer in this case acted improperly.)

Doing so in a tournament under the circumstances we saw onscreen would draw some scrunity from the tournament officials since it was a little hinky and could be a case of chip dumping (a type of collusion where your partner deliberately loses all his chips to you in order to strengthen your position in the tournament).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I too think that Jim was coming back to clean out his desk, not looking for Pam.

BTW...regarding the poker "tournament" and how it played out....obviously none of you have been to a "casino night".....there basically are no rules


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Also, the dealer is just some flunky that works for the Party Supply company, he wasn't a bonded/trained casino dealer


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> BTW...regarding the poker "tournament" and how it played out....obviously none of you have been to a "casino night".....there basically are no rules


That explains how Creed could steal chips left and right with such ease.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> That explains how Creed could steal chips left and right with such ease.


Exactly. The one's I've been to usually are VERY casual...heck...most of the times the players know the rules/payouts better than the "dealers". The last thing they really care about is sticking to the rules. They just make sure everybody has a good time.


----------

